# A Quiet Place 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Thriller mit Emily Blunt



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *A Quiet Place 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Thriller mit Emily Blunt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *A Quiet Place 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Thriller mit Emily Blunt*


----------



## floppyexe (3. Januar 2020)

Auch ist gleichfalls der Regisseur ihr Ehemann. Ich freu mich auf den Film.


----------



## Ripcord (4. Januar 2020)

Der erste Teil war für mich ein Meisterwerk und ich habe von Anfang an für einen 2. Teil gebetet!

Habe daran aber in letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr gedacht und nun steht die Fortsetzung in den Startlöchern. 

Was gibt es besserers?


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2020)

Mochte schon den ersten Teil, daher werde ich mir den zweiten auch reinziehn. Und Emily Blunt ist ja... auch nicht zu verachten

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Und Emily Blunt ist ja... auch nicht zu verachten
> 
> Gruß



Niemand hat häufiger Tom Cruise erschossen.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2020)

Der Trailer ist sehr vielversprechend, werde gleich mal den 1. Teil inhalieren. 
Dank neuem Equipment macht Film gucken wieder fun.
das einzige was noch fehlt ist ein neuer TV, hab die letzten Tage soviel durchstöbert aber nichts passendes gefunden. Pflicht ist eigentlich OLED und 65“, der Spaß geht ab rund 1800€ los was ich eigentlich nich ausgeben möchte. Mein 55“ Phillips aus Ende 2011 läuft leider noch zu gut, hatte ich auch 1500€ für bezahlt. Mal sehen aber leider ist für Netflix/Amazon und Dolby Atmos ein 4K TV Pflicht, ohne gehts nicht.


----------

